# Mustard Sauce



## seldomseen (Jan 2, 2016)

Got a pretty good base recipe that I'm still playing around with. Have always used a bottle of plochman's mustard. Last night I decided to give it a shot using Coleman's mustard powder. The mustard was too hot and pungent for my taste and really changed the flavor profile of the sauce and not in a good way. 

Does anyone have a simple recipe for american style mustard? Or any tips for making a mustard sauce without using bottled mustard?


----------



## blmar311 (Jan 14, 2016)

I've only tried the recipe below. My friends and family all enjoy it. 

Cider-Vinegar Barbecue Sauce:
1 1/2 cups cider vinegar
1 cup yellow or brown mustard
1/2 cup ketchup
1/3 cup packed brown sugar
2 garlic cloves, smashed
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon cayenne
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
Pan drippings from the pork


----------



## pipelinegypsy (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm just curious, is there a reason you are wanting to use the dry in place of prepared mustard? Actually once you mix the powder with a liquid, you are in essence making a prepared mustard. You stated that is was too hot and pungent, what was the ratio of your substitution? In most cases, the dry is equivalent to 1/3 of the prepared. So for each cup of prepared mustard you would use 1/3 cup powdered, or for each Tbs use 1 tsp. It also depends on how you mixed and prepared your sauce. Coleman's powder is a mix of yellow (mild) and brown (not so mild) seeds, and if you mixed it using cold liquids and very little acid then what you made was essentially a "hot" mustard. Mustards prepared using a powder will be less pungent if you 1) Use a powder made from all yellow seeds 2) Mix the powder with something acidic 3) Make sure the liquid you use is hot. Try tasting your mustard powder on it's own. It doesn't have much of an impact until it's mixed with a liquid. Both acid and heat in the liquid will lessen the pungency. Dijon is more pungent than regular yellow mustard because it's mixed with a lower acidic liquid, white wine vs vinegar. Also, the mustard will mellow the longer it sets. Oh yeah, and if I remember correctly, the Plochman's mustard you normally use is pretty mild so that may be another reason you weren't happy with the results of your sauce. I'm interested in the results of your trials, keep us updated!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 16, 2016)

Yep...Prepared Mustard all pretty much starts with ground seeds/mustard flour. Chinese, super hot, mostly water only, European, water mild acid and seasoning, American, water, vinegar and seasoning. Also the sooner the acid added the less heat. Water activates the chem reaction that makes heat, acid stops it. Same with prepared Horseradish...JJ


----------



## seldomseen (Jan 17, 2016)

To answer the above...using a bottle of mustard is a shortcut.  You're enhancing a flavor instead of making a sauce. I like making things entirely from scratch, plus it's more fun. If i'm making a red sauce i'll start with paste and add water, vinegar, sugar, and salt which is exactly ketchup. That's just my opinion. 

With the colemans powder I followed the recipe on the container. 1 part mustard flour to 1 part cold water and let it sit for 10 minutes. I have been ding some reading and found cold water makes for hotter mustard. Hot water makes for milder mustard. Vinegar will also cut down the sharpness. Bought a bag of yellow and brown mustard seeds to play around with. Just got to get the ratio's down.


----------



## seldomseen (Jan 17, 2016)

blmar311 said:


> I've only tried the recipe below. My friends and family all enjoy it.
> 
> Cider-Vinegar Barbecue Sauce:
> 1 1/2 cups cider vinegar
> ...


That sounds good. I might whip up a small batch to give it a try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 17, 2016)

I've never tried it, never knew about it until I joined here. There's nothing like that in any of the stores around here. Everything here is sticky-sweet tomato-based sauces.


----------

